# Illuminated Rear Bow Tie



## opiedale (Jun 12, 2012)

I just got a new bow tie and i have a couple of questions. How to take the old one off? and the best way to get wiring from my trunk deck to the battery. Also wanting to install a switch somewhere in the drivers side to turn the light on/off. thanks


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I personally had mine spliced into tail lights. Whenever it was dark enough to actually SEE the bow tie, it came on by itself. There is a hole behind stock emblem to feed wires through and you just have to locate the tail (NOT brake) light wire. It is in that group of wires in the black tubing that runs up drivers side part of thing that connects trunk to car. As for getting the stock one off.... blow dryer (or other source of heat) and floss to strip glue. Then just pull it out. What colour did you get? Pictures when done too eh!


----------



## opiedale (Jun 12, 2012)

I ordered a white one so we will see when it gets here. I think it will really compliment my led/hid headlights. I like the idea of splicing it into the tail lights so that it goes on by itself. I'll be sure to put pics once I figure this site out.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I had a blue one on my Blue Topaz 12' but since the green one is $140 Im getting a white one that goes red with brakes for my Rainforest Green 14'.


----------



## opiedale (Jun 12, 2012)

Holy cow 140$ i paid 12$ for mine with free shipping


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i have a write up on here on HOW-TO do this 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/12172-how-install-led-bow-tie.html

any questions you can message me, i bought it on ebay and it broke so i am in the process of making my own now ( chages color if you step on the brake )


----------



## crzyfirefighter (Apr 19, 2012)

i also have the light up bowtie that when the running lights are on its white.. then when breaking its red....


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i did not want to buy it so i designed and engineered my own... i was tired of them breaking so much i had 2 normal bow ties die within 2 weeks of install


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

A few weeks I pulled up behind a Cruze that had the blue illuminated rear bow tie. It was the first time I have ever seen that and it really looked nice! Anyone here driving around Lockport with it?


----------



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

Epickphale said:


> I had a blue one on my Blue Topaz 12' but since the green one is $140 Im getting a white one that goes red with brakes for my Rainforest Green 14'.



Where did you order yours from? I would like to have one that goes from white to red with brakes


----------



## lil372590 (Feb 19, 2020)

do you know where i can find a led emblem light for the front bowtie on my 2015 chevy cruze


----------

